# Jorgensen,bessy rachet clamps



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Are there any cheaper options than bessy or jorgensen ratchet clamps? I've been using the Jorgensen 4500 bar clamps but constant tightening and loosening is driving me nuts. Looking for a cheaper option. Anybody know?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I use different clamps for different jobs. The clamps you have in the pictures I use to hold stuff still with.

Al


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I use the 11" swivel vise clamp to lock the grid to the top but when I add the 3/4 bottom there not wide enough. They won't go the 4" needed. I use about 24 jorgensen clamps but the twisting is killing my wrists...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Bought a couple Jorgensen Gear clamps to try tomorrow but non had the black pad on the clamp. Others bought these without the protective pad? Normal or missing?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I know what you mean about the wrists getting sore, especially when the clamps are close together and you don't have room to get your hand in there to tighten the clamp. 

Have you tried pipe clamps? They are much easier and have an awful lot of clamping force.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 2, 2011)

Decent clamps. More sturdy design than the Bessey Klik Klamps. All mine came with the pad.


----------

